# I'm am soooo embarrased...



## j0fish (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been careful, I really have!
Taking and heeding advice from those more experienced...doing diligent research, etc. But...I just figured out....



(I got snails) *whistle*


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was very careful too.. then realized I was not going to be able to buy the plants I wanted unless I took a chance on snails. I ended up with ramshon, mts and pond. They are just tiny now so I hardly notice them.


----------



## rico334 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, I've been battling them since adding (PetCo) plants in my tank. My problem is, they give me the shivers worse than a tick on a dog. The other night I stripped all decor's out of my tank and soaked them in boiling water and was astounded at how many I killed. I'm sure I didn't get the very last one though and will probably be doing this again in the near future......


----------



## j0fish (Jan 25, 2012)

Lol. Yeah, I read your other thread talking about that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just watch what you d to things in your tank. Cleaning them that much could throw your tank out of balance.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I also got snails from Petco plants. So far they are eating the algae on the glass, so I don't bother them. I'll start removing some when they get too numerous.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love my assassin snails. Not only do they keep the lame-snails in check (except the babies... but they're next on the hit list) but they are darn entertaining to watch. They cruise around the tank for a while, eat something and then bury themselves half way in the sand until they get hungry again. Plus my shrimp love 'surfing' on them as they mow through the tank on the hunt.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

I love all of my little 'pest' snails! But honestly I have yet to see a population bloom. I think my loach keep em in check. I really want rams horn!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

i have snails too. nothin to be embarrassed about, it happens to the best of us


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw a snail on my new plant and I couldn't have been happier. If I get a lot of snails in this tank, over to the dwarf puffer tank. (that one isn't even started yet.)


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I found a recipe for Alum dip that you soak the plants in before you put them in the tank. I had no snails. I'd got them form aquariumplants.com and I've read alot of their revues about getting snails sometimes. I took no chances and used the alum dip and it worked. Now I have 3 mystery snails that I love! I've never had them breed...still only have 3.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

rico334 said:


> Yep, I've been battling them since adding (PetCo) plants in my tank. My problem is, they give me the shivers worse than a tick on a dog. The other night I stripped all decor's out of my tank and soaked them in boiling water and was astounded at how many I killed. I'm sure I didn't get the very last one though and will probably be doing this again in the near future......


Petcrap is notorious for snails ( among other things *grumble grumble*) but that is where i got my first set of snails! its lso where i got my rusty dwarf lobster... It was kept in the amano tank... At any rate. snails arnt THAT bad... really... ive had only a single 'outbreak' where suddenly there were hundreds of thousands (it seemed) and i used the lettuce trick to take it down to a reasonable level. I hadnt seen one for months until a couple weeks ago when a noticed a little bitty spec on the side...


----------



## medic8ted (Jan 26, 2012)

A single clown loach took care of them for me. I had hundreds and lettuce didn't do anything. I know they're supposed to be kept in pairs but he seems to be content hunting down snails by himself.


----------



## medic8ted (Jan 26, 2012)

I know, thats my evil plan for justifying a bigger tank to my wife.*#666


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

medic8ted said:


> I know, thats my evil plan for justifying a bigger tank to my wife.*#666


Thats why i got a pleco for the 20 gal


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

jccaclimber said:


> Unless you're trying to breed egg laying fish a couple snails here and there make a nice bio-indicator.


Curious, what do you mean? Why are snails not good for fish eggs?

Quick google search: Snails typically don't bother fish eggs.

Snails and fish eggs 
Keeping the water quality up in a breeding aquarium is often of extreme importance and introducing a scavenger will help you with this. The problem with scavenging fish species is however that many of them like to eat fish eggs. Even fish species that normally stick to an herbivore diet can be tempted by the look of tasty fish eggs. Snails are however much less fond of eating healthy fish eggs and are therefore a good choice of scavenger in a breeding aquarium. 


Thanks


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

j0fish said:


> I've been careful, I really have!
> Taking and heeding advice from those more experienced...doing diligent research, etc. But...I just figured out....
> 
> 
> ...


 hi JO, i had same problem with snails tank was running for 3 years.hd not added fish or plants.one day was looking at tank ,saw some tiny white spots in the glass.on close look the were pin head sized snails.researched on web.found site that said to use a 4 volt battery with copper wires put into tank.IT WORKED!!!!!. had wires in tank for 2 days and all snails dropped off glass. 3days later they came back,this time just a few. applied wires again for 3 more days.That was 2 months ago. NO MORE SNAILS. Give it a try. you shouldget same results.


----------



## j0fish (Jan 25, 2012)

@ZachZaf LOL "hundreds of thousands"


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

jccaclimber said:


> I wonder if that's because you're putting copper in to the water. I'd be very cautious doing that if you ever intend to keep shrimp.


 i have shrimp ottos neons angels gouramies etc .not any hanve been affected


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

JO make sure that the copper wire is coated. then strip about 1 inch of the coating off the wire and immerse into tank. you will see tiny bubbles coming off the wire.fish swim around and through and have no effect on them


----------



## j0fish (Jan 25, 2012)

So I'm seeing a bit of algae on the heater bumper, probably from too much light at the moment...so the snails get a death row pardon for now...


----------

